# New to Fly Fishing - My first catches



## Crankbait Chick (Apr 17, 2015)

I have fished all my life and always wanted to learn to fly fish. I finally got a fly rod, took a lesson and started practicing. I have a pond with bass in my backyard. I have finally caught my first bass on a fly rod. I was so excited. :bounce: Caught two that day - about 2 pounds each - nice little fish. 

I finally figured out how to get the pics from being sideways - no jpeg - must be a gif. :headknock


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

congrats.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Catching LMB on a fly rod is terrific fun. From the pictures, it looks like you got 'em on top on a popper which makes it even more fun. Good going.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Cool, lots of fun there.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

WTG


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

she's a cole toni. that's a canapan to the semachai.

dillie on... my damie.


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Sweeetttt!!!!!!


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

NICE job!!! 
Ill be chasing some largemouth next weekend myself. Gonna try(?) to chunk a few flies out of my G3 aluminum bass boat. Sold my poling skiff a while back.


----------



## BoxKrancher (Jul 29, 2014)

Impressive, keep up the good work and be careful this is an addicting sport


----------



## New2Salt (Jun 30, 2014)

Pond fishing=fun
Very nice


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

That is exactly how I am learning! Bass fishing in small lakes or ponds! Nice fish for a first!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Have you ever heard of the Texas Fly Fishers we are a club here in Houston. There are a bunch of like minded fishers in the club who probably like you grew up fishing for bass on ponds and lakes with conventional tackle. And like you they have progressed to fly fishing. Our club holds 12 freshwater and 12 saltwater outings per year. We hold monthly meetings and events where we all get together to shake hands, discuss (lie) our past trips, and why we lost our latest favorite fly. We have many educational opportunities available to learn our chosen sport. Fly tying, rod building, casting, entomology, fund raising for both men and women either suffering or recovering from cancer and many other "worth-your-while" projects keep us busy. We bring in guest speakers who will bring their particular expertise to our members hopefully broadening their knowledge base on a variety of fly fishing subjects. 

Hopefully you'll bump into one of our ole' salties who'll direct you and your fly rod toward the coast. That's where it is at...what ever it is! Congratulations on your catch and here's wishing you a wonderful journey into our sport. It won't take long for you to feel the spirit that fly fishing brings.


----------



## BackwaterDrifter (May 25, 2011)

Nice catch


----------

